# Types as Famous Paintings



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Feel free to add your own, or provide any feedback. 

The SPs

*ESTP* - _Guernica_, Pablo Picasso









*ESFP* - _Luncheon of the Boating Party_, Pierre-Auguste Renoir









*ISFP* - _Bridge over a Pond of Water Lilies_, Claude Monet









*ISTP* - _One: Number 31_,_ 1950_, Jackson Pollock


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

The SJs

*ESTJ* - _The Night Watch_, Rembrandt van Rijn









*ESFJ* - _A Sunday on La Grande Jatte -- 1884_, Georges Seurat









*ISFJ* - _Sleepy Baby_, Mary Cassatt









*ISTJ* - _American Gothic_, Grant Wood


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

The NTs
*
ENTJ* - _The Colossus_, Francisco de Goya









*ENTP* - _Composition 8_, Wassily Kandinsky









*INTJ* - _The Persistence of Memory_, Salvador Dali









*INTP* - _Composition II in Red, Blue, and Yellow, 1930_, Piet Mondrian


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

The NFs

*ENFJ* - _Dance (II)_, Henri Matisse









*ENFP* - _The Circus Horse_, Marc Chagall









*INFP* - _The Kiss_, Gustav Klimt









*INFJ* - _The Scream_, Edvard Munch


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't have the attention span to do this for all types, so I'll only do a couple for now.

*ENTP* - _Judith Beheading Holofernes_, Caravaggio











*INFP* - _Still Life with Two Dead Peacocks and a Girl_, Rembrandt











*INFJ* - _The Lady of Shalott_, John William Waterhouse











*INTJ* - _Portrait of the Journalist Sylvia von Harden_, Otto Dix


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually, I feel like my choice for INFP is all wrong. At first I thought that maybe that girl was sad about the dead animals, but after reexamination I'm now wondering... is she smiling at the dead animals? I really have no idea what's going on with her face.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I am similarly confused by the peacock painting.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> The SJs
> 
> *ESTJ* - _The Night Watch_, Rembrandt van Rijn
> 
> ...


What makes you feel that Seurat's belongs to ESFJ? I'm just curious. It's my favorite. : )


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

INForJoking said:


> What makes you feel that Seurat's belongs to ESFJ? I'm just curious. It's my favorite. : )


Thanks for asking. I placed it there based on the themes, rather than any speculation on the painter's type, which in some cases may overlap but not always. There's multiple people in the painting, so I see it as extraverted in nature. All the paintings I chose as introverted have 1-2 people (sometimes none) in the frame. It's also set in the real-world (S) rather than an abstraction of the real world. It's Fe because everyone looks like they are fulfilling their social role, rather than in say the Renoir painting, which is more free-spirited. They exude a greater sense of control (J). 

I find my explanation very unimpressive in regards to the work in question, which is a masterpiece.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Thanks for asking. I placed it there based on the themes, rather than any speculation on the painter's type, which in some cases may overlap but not always. There's multiple people in the painting, so I see it as extraverted in nature. All the paintings I chose as introverted have 1-2 people (sometimes none) in the frame. It's also set in the real-world (S) rather than an abstraction of the real world. It's Fe because everyone looks like they are fulfilling their social role, rather than in say the Renoir painting, which is more free-spirited. They exude a greater sense of control (J).
> 
> I find my explanation very unimpressive in regards to the work in question, which is a masterpiece.


That's such a great scene! Good song too! Isn't it? Ok, I understand what you mean. Thanks for being nice and explaining in a courteous way. I'll think about possibly posting some examples, but you know how terrified I can be. :wink:


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

INForJoking said:


> That's such a great scene! Good song too! Isn't it? Ok, I understand what you mean. Thanks for being nice and explaining in a courteous way. I'll think about possibly posting some examples, but you know how terrified I can be. :wink:


Yes, I love that scene (and the whole movie)! I can relate to Cameron's existential moment. Yeah, the song is an instrumental of The Smiths song "Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want." It fits the scene so well.


----------



## S.ilver (Apr 5, 2016)

Got to say, I'm loving the art here 
I will post here to subscribe to the thread. ^^


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

This one gives me an INFP vibe.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

I love this idea!

INFJ









Frida Kahlo, The Love-Embrace of the Universe

ESTJ









Max Ernst - Au rendez-vous des amis

INFP








some Nanas of Niki de Saint Phalle

ISTJ









Christian Schad - Sonja


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Types as Van Gogh paintings:

*ESTP* - _The Night Cafe_









*ESFP* - _Still Life: __Vase with Twelve Sunflowers_









*ISFP* - _Irises_









*ISTP* - _Noon: Rest from Work_ _(after Millet)_


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*ESTJ* - _Portrait of the_ _Postman Joseph Roulin_









*ESFJ* - _Madame Roulin Rocking the Cradle (La Berceuse)_









*ISFJ* - _The Bedroom _









*ISTJ* - _The Sower (Sower with Setting Sun)

_


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*ENTJ* - _Wheat Field with Cypresses_








*
ENTP* - _Head of a Skeleton with a Burning Cigarette_









*INTJ* - _Wheat Field with Crows_









*INTP* - _Starry Night Over the Rhone_


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*ENFJ* - _Cafe Terrace at Night_









*ENFP* - _Couple Walking in the Trees_









*INFP* - _Sorrowing Old Man (At Eternity's Gate)_









*INFJ* - _Starry Night_


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

ENFJ, just my opinion. : )


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> *INTJ* - _Wheat Field with Crows_
> 
> View attachment 505626


Something about this is so right and perfect.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

INForJoking said:


> View attachment 506650
> 
> ENFJ, just my opinion. : )


Yes! That was actually my first choice for ENFJ, but then I remembered the Matisse painting. 

Good call!



Lelu said:


> Something about this is so right and perfect.


I'm glad to hear you think so; what makes it so right and perfect for INTJs? I have my reason for choosing it, but I'd like to hear your take, if you don't mind. If not, I can tell you why I chose it. It's such an interesting one.


----------



## Iconclast (Apr 12, 2016)

What does esfj mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I'm glad to hear you think so; what makes it so right and perfect for INTJs? I have my reason for choosing it, but I'd like to hear your take, if you don't mind. If not, I can tell you why I chose it. It's such an interesting one.


I see the tall grass as the unknown and all possibilities, but the road is the choice of the individual. The crows are the "messengers," and that message and meaning is representative of the chosen path. That's the best I can explain the impression.

What was your reason?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Lelu said:


> I see the tall grass as the unknown and all possibilities, but the road is the choice of the individual. The crows are the "messengers," and that message and meaning is representative of the chosen path. That's the best I can explain the impression.
> 
> What was your reason?


It has this mysterious, ominous quality to it, which is why I associated it with Ni-dom. It's said to be van Gogh's last painting, and I feel there's this unspoken sadness to it. I considered it for INFJ, but I thought Starry Night had a greater sense of community (Fe), while this one is more restrained and representative of van Gogh's internal emotions (Fi).


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@mistakenforstranger, your choices are amazing!  I'll try to think of a few of my own and post them later.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

throughtheroses said:


> @*mistakenforstranger*, your choices are amazing!  I'll try to think of a few of my own and post them later.


Thanks, and would love to see your picks too!


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

For ISFP, either









Sandro Botticelli's _The Birth of Venus

_OR









John William Waterhouse's _The Awakening of Adonis_


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

ENFJ. Like, totally.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

What about this by Dali?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> What about this by Dali?


I have a hard time assigning a type to it, but I think it's Ni, as are all of Dali's paintings. Based on the description included, I can see it as INFJ. In my first post, I used The Persistence of Memory for INTJs.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I have a hard time assigning a type to it, but I think it's Ni, as are all of Dali's paintings. Based on the description included, I can see it as INFJ. In my first post, I used The Persistence of Memory for INTJs.


I know little about art and artists; I took an art appreciation course at university as an elective and we had to do a project on an artist. I asked the professor if I could use Jung. Jung has a lot of weird paintings. The professor told me no you can't use fuckin Carl Jung. lol. But suggested Dali because Dali was big on Freudian psychology and that sort of thing in general. Basically, he is the closest thing to Jung in the realm of art. If you like Jung, you'll like Dali. So I did a report on him. Interesting character. Like Jung, he also thought he was more than one person growing up.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Infp









isfp









istj









esfp









infj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Intj









estj









entj









intp


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I know little about art and artists; I took an art appreciation course at university as an elective and we had to do a project on an artist. I asked the professor if I could use Jung. Jung has a lot of weird paintings. The professor told me no you can't use fuckin Carl Jung. lol. But suggested Dali because Dali was big on Freudian psychology and that sort of thing in general. Basically, he is the closest thing to Jung in the realm of art. If you like Jung, you'll like Dali. So I did a report on him. Interesting character. Like Jung, he also thought he was more than one person growing up.


Yeah, makes sense, since Dali and Jung were likely Ni-doms. I'm pretty sure Jung is INFJ, but I don't know enough about Dali to say for certain. Based on his work, I believe he would be Ni-dom, though.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Dali actually gives me an ENTP vibe.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

For a possible INFJ artist, I'd go with Blake.


* *


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

BlackFandango said:


> Dali actually gives me an ENTP vibe.


How so? His work strikes me as Ni.



BlackFandango said:


> For a possible INFJ artist, I'd go with Blake.
> 
> 
> * *


Yeah, I'd agree for Blake as INFJ.


----------

